
Tesla Model 3 Loses Consumer Reports Recommendation - gnicholas
https://www.consumerreports.org/car-reliability-owner-satisfaction/tesla-model-3-loses-cr-recommendation-over-reliability-issues/
======
gnicholas
The bright spot for Tesla:

> _By contrast, CR members have reported few problems with Tesla’s unique
> electric powertrains, which may be due in part to their relative simplicity
> when compared with traditional internal-combustion engines._

At least the core tech works well. Presumably they'll get better at the more
mundane (but still very important) issues that resulted in the negative
feedback and CR's reversal on recommending the Model 3.

